# Biden is coming to Queens, the town I grew up in.... on Tuesday...



## vevster (Sep 4, 2021)

It was a breaking alert on my phone... don't see any articles yet.... will update....


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2021)

I would go see Joe!


----------



## vevster (Sep 4, 2021)

january noir said:


> I would go see Joe!


I may....


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2021)

vevster said:


> I may....


Go so that I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## vevster (Sep 4, 2021)

january noir said:


> Go so that I can live vicariously through you.


If I go I will take pics....


----------



## yamilee21 (Sep 4, 2021)

President Biden To Visit Flood-Ravaged Areas Of Queens And New Jersey - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com
				




Most of the dead in Queens were in illegal cellar apartments. Most in New Jersey died in or escaping their cars when they were caught in flash flooding. There’s not really a cohesive group of victims… I wonder where he will actually go.

(It would be great if a word against cementing private yards could be snuck into the messaging around these visits - newer homeowners in Queens in particular don’t seem to realize that yards actually serve to absorb the rainwater runoff. Also, single family homes torn down to create multi-family units that use almost the entire property for the building  remove the natural rain absorbency as well.)


----------



## vevster (Sep 4, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> (It would be great if a word against cementing private yards could be snuck into the messaging around these visits - newer homeowners in Queens in particular don’t seem to realize that yards actually serve to absorb the rainwater runoff.


Excellent point!!!  I never made that connection.


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> President Biden To Visit Flood-Ravaged Areas Of Queens And New Jersey - Gothamist
> 
> 
> Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.
> ...


Near me, a man drowned in his car.


----------



## Keen (Sep 4, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> President Biden To Visit Flood-Ravaged Areas Of Queens And New Jersey - Gothamist
> 
> 
> Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.
> ...


Some cities have rules against cementing more than 50% of the lot (I live in the south).


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh, shoot!  I just actually read the article.  I live near Manville!


----------



## vevster (Sep 5, 2021)

january noir said:


> Near me, a man drowned in his car.


Shows you that NOTHING is guaranteed.  Nothing.


----------



## vevster (Sep 5, 2021)

january noir said:


> Oh, shoot!  I just actually read the article.  I live near Manville!


You are so lucky -- your town could have BEEN Manville!
I've been feeling soooo grateful these past few days....


----------



## january noir (Sep 5, 2021)

vevster said:


> Shows you that NOTHING is guaranteed.  Nothing.


Yup.  My headstone is going to say, "She did the best she could, as best she could."


----------



## awhyley (Sep 7, 2021)

So, it's Tuesday.  Any Biden?


----------



## vevster (Sep 8, 2021)

awhyley said:


> So, it's Tuesday.  Any Biden?


My schedule didn’t permit.


----------

